
Google Geo Developers Blog: Interactive Data Layers in the JavaScript Maps API - SoulMan
http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2015/04/interactive-data-layers-in-javascript.html
======
daltonlp
Excellent!

How about implementing the ability to delete a vertex in an editable polygon
or polyline?

[https://code.google.com/p/gmaps-api-
issues/issues/detail?id=...](https://code.google.com/p/gmaps-api-
issues/issues/detail?id=3760&q=delete%20vertex&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Introduced%20Fixed%20Summary%20Stars%20ApiType%20Internal)

